# What brand of dog food will fatten up my dogs?



## animallover8 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have wolf-hybrids. The females are skinny because the pups drained the nutrition out of them, but they are fattening back up now that I have taken the puppies off of them. 
I am wondering what is a good brand of dog food to feed my adult wolf hybrids to make them really put on the weight for winter?

Also, now that I have taken the puppies off of the mom's, the puppies wont eat and they have gotten really skinny and boney. I have been mixing some can dog food in with dry dog food for them. Because they wont touch dry dog food, they will goes days without eating, which they are losing lots of weight. They were real fat. Now they are really sick looking. I have wormed them and gave them their shots. So is there a fattening dog food I can feed them that they will eat? THey are 8wks old.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Wolf-hybrids are different than dogs. And any animals that are sickly looking should be seen by a vet. We are not qualified to give information over the internet.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Those pups need to see the vet!! Any puppy that wont eat, looks sickly and is losing weight needs to see a vet ASAP!


----------

